# Cute annointing!



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just wanted to share something cute/weird that Spike did tonight. He decided to crawl in my shirt and he laid on my chest for a while. Then he crawled down to my bellybutton, and I guess he decided he really liked it :shock: and started licking my bellybutton (which was very strange). He had his entire face wedged in there, and then he started annointing for the first time I've seen. I guess I should be flattered :? Haha. Then he splatted out on my chest and went back to sleep. I hope that wasn't tmi, but I wanted to share it with people who can appreciate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

nope adorable is more like it I am lucky my Feral anoints to everything while my Celeste has anointed to a grand total of two thing lol.

Its so cute to watch them contort so many ways and those tongues ^.^ so gosh darn CUTE!

I wish my girls weren't such explorers they liked sleeping on me early on and now they are like awww I don't wanna sleep near you dad!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

He is such a snugglebug! He will sleep on me for hours on end, blanket or no blanket. He even chirps quite a bit. I feel so lucky to have found him!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

baileyr2 said:


> He is such a snugglebug! He will sleep on me for hours on end, blanket or no blanket. He even chirps quite a bit. I feel so lucky to have found him!


I have yet to get a chirp from my girls, got the huffing and clicking even a few times (Celeste is a pet shop rescue who was never handled), got the purring once, but no chirp just the cute sound of their noses going at it!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was so excited when I heard him chirping, I almost cried  I love this little guy more than I could have imagined, and it's only been a week haha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I bet the whole belly button thing felt weird! :lol: But how cute that he's so comfortable with you! Our Zoey just loves to lick my hubby's neck. It's fun to watch him squirm. :lol: 

Amazing how much you can love something so little & pokey.  

Sweet, lovely story.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

PJM said:


> I bet the whole belly button thing felt weird!


It was hands-down the weirdest thing that I have felt. It doesn't help that I am horribly ticklish, either. I was cracking up but he didn't give up his "treasure" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

baileyr2 said:



> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the whole belly button thing felt weird!
> ...


My girls have a habit of getting under my jeans pants leg at my feet and scaling my pants their feet tickle so much and getting them out is a pain but its awkward cause I am like no do not go that far lol


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> My girls have a habit of getting under my jeans pants leg at my feet and scaling my pants their feet tickle so much and getting them out is a pain but its awkward cause I am like no do not go that far lol


He walked on my leg last night, too. I agree - it does tickle so much!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

awww bailey that is too cute! and it deff sounds like you guys already have quite the bond  

I know what you mean about hearing the chirping - I was like that when Lulu purred for the first time while she was cuddling with me. I will also admit it almost made me cry 

and PJ's totally right - you would never believe you could have such a strong love with a little prickly ball but it really is the best kind of unconditional love!


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

It sounds melodramatic, but I don't know what I did without him haha! He is such a sweet little (sharp) dude. And anything that can scare my demon dog wins major points in my book :lol:


----------

